# Honey Bee Colonies Remote Monitoring System



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

http://www.mdpi.com/1424-8220/17/1/55/htm

Exceptional detail on a state-of-the-art wireless remote system.

We designed a wireless-sensor networks meet these requirements. We designed a remote monitoring system (called WBee) based on a hierarchical three-level model formed by the wireless node, a local data server, and a cloud data server. WBee is a low-cost, fully scalable, easily deployable system with regard to the number and types of sensors and the number of hives and their geographical distribution.


----------

